# How soon we forget about youtube



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

I put this post up earlier today on our site. I thought it might come in handy for those of you that want to watch some free movies via youtube since the market movies fail for rooted devices. Just click on our name Androidspin.com


----------

